# Edit an MP3???



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

Is it possible to edit MP3 files? basically I want to "bleep" out a few swear words.

Anyone have any ideas???


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

If it's a plain MP3 or unprotected AAC just use Garageband. If it's DRM'ed, rip it to CD, drag it into Garageband, and bleep it out there and save it.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

OK thanks. Just one problem, I haven't had much success with Garage Band. Is there a simple way to edit a track like that?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I use a simple free program called Audacity for basic cut and paste of an MP3. You have to download one "lib" file to export the finished product to a new MP3.

Audacity: Free Audio Editor and Recorder


----------



## definetheline (Mar 10, 2007)

Free program: Audacity
Shareware: Fission


----------

